# Software Engineering - Pressman - 3rd edition



## svk (Oct 13, 2007)

hey guys,
i got my univ exams next week.. my syllabus they have prescribed Software Engineering - Pressman - 3rd edition...  i cant find the book  nywer... can u ppl atleast provide me wit an ebook link. look i m makin this req outta desperation...

plz help..
would b gr8ful..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 13, 2007)

yes pressman is awesome book indeed, it should be available easily, pretty unfortunate u are not able to find it, but i dont think the its ebook is legally available over the net(if it exists as a ebook).


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2007)

hey.. the latest edition is 6th.. i got 6th n 4th....

but the real stuff is inside 3rd one....

i know its nt legal.. but ... still.... m nt goin 2 use it for illegal purpose...

heck.. i got the university exam.....


n most of my clsm8s r sufferin wit newer editions..

3rd edition was published in 1991..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

@svk
which branch, university nd nd sem?
If its MG, then maybe i cud help u. Let me see if i can find da book in ma college lib. If then i can scan da required pages for u.
Me from Ktm.


----------



## svk (Oct 13, 2007)

kerala univ....

thnx anyway.. i got a copy....


----------

